# hit by drunk driver :(



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

Also sorry if spelling is bad I was typing on my phone lol


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Glad you guys are alright. Amazed it was able to drive. At least you were able to get your stuff out of it before insurance totals it.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow, glad to hear you're okay! Also glad to know if u get t-bones I'll be able to walk away!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I would definitely follow up with the DA and not let her plea bargin. She needs to be in jail. I would also follow up to see if she had a valid driver's license and insurance that meet your state's requirements. If no on either I would press to have those charges added.

<rant> In my opinion Drunk drivers should have their cars confiscated on conviction unless there was a stolen car report by the actual owner of the car. No plea bargins, no exceptions. This appears to be the only way to force them off the road. </rant>


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah i was suprised also. i had to take off the front bumper so i asked one of the cops if he had a torx bit that i can use but he said no i have a saw will that work? so i said yeah and had to saw off the bumper and drove it home. the best part was she was like flipping out like spread out on her car saying you hit me and your getting arrested. she was crazy and her licsene plate toddler.... great mom of the year

but she has insurance and a valid licsene so called this morning and now starts the headache of insurance battles


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

bubby2411 said:


> yeah i was suprised also. i had to take off the front bumper so i asked one of the cops if he had a torx bit that i can use but he said no i have a saw will that work? so i said yeah and had to saw off the bumper and drove it home. the best part was she was like flipping out like spread out on her car saying you hit me and your getting arrested. she was crazy and her licsene plate toddler.... great mom of the year
> 
> but she has insurance and a valid licsene so called this morning and now starts the headache of insurance battles


Shouldn't be much of a headache when she was driving under the influence and the police have it on record. There will be no question about who's fault this is.

I'm glad you're doing ok though.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your Cruze. I know what you are going through. About two weeks ago I was driving my wife's 2000 Olds Intrigue, just passed annual emissions testing and we were rear ended. Turns out the other driver had bogus insurance card. So I am out the deductable. Car value was less then the repair estimate, so Insurance totaled and we had to replace the car. So now have big car payments, but wife has a nice new Honda CR-V LX AWD.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

**** buddy sorry to hear that are you getting another cruze.

h3llion


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

here is a pic from the scene of the accident it doesn't look that bad but it is alot worse than that. it is at about 6grand in repairs without looking at the tranny and brakes. and i know that the brakes are messed up for sure. also going to need whole new front bumper and rad and a couple of other things like that. ut i am most likely going to get rid of the cruze and get another car  i dont know what i am going to go and get yet but that is probably my best bet to do that in the long run.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank god that you are ok. Very sorry about your though! Make sure it doesnt leave the repair shop until all the issues have been addressed. Believe me I speak from personal experience.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Sad to read this but glad every one walked away.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

are you salvaging any other parts for sale? (headlights, panels, etc.) or will all be going to scrap for insurance write off?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

^Freaking vulture!

Dibs on the headlights and infotainment lol


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

probably going to the insurance company or i would have been ripping it apart and giving away parts for everyone lol


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

Sry to hear bout your car, glad your ok. Hope she gets the maximum punishment...TIME IN PRISON!!!!


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

the best part is she has had other drunk driving charges and she just got off of probation a month ago for a drunk driving charge.... she got 7 different charges for my accident


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Yup jail time for sure. Some people just can't learn on the first screw up.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

just thought i would give you all an update on the situation. so as of right now because i did not try to avoid her as in trying to swerve, blow my horn or anything like that they are not going to pay for anything on my car or nothing in that nature. because apparently i am a 1% part of causing the accident even though i did not see her coming or anything like that so it is competely ridiclous that they are trying to say anything like this at all.

this really pisses me off that they say that and all they are trying to do is get out of a payment to pay off of their client. this just really sucks it really does.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

bubby2411 said:


> just thought i would give you all an update on the situation. so as of right now because i did not try to avoid her as in trying to swerve, blow my horn or anything like that they are not going to pay for anything on my car or nothing in that nature. because apparently i am a 1% part of causing the accident even though i did not see her coming or anything like that so it is competely ridiclous that they are trying to say anything like this at all.
> 
> this really pisses me off that they say that and all they are trying to do is get out of a payment to pay off of their client. this just really sucks it really does.



Are you freaking kidding me?? That's absolutely ridiculous. I'm sorry you are going through all this.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Get a lawyer, that's bs!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

bubby2411 said:


> the best part is she has had other drunk driving charges and she just got off of probation a month ago for a drunk driving charge.... she got 7 different charges for my accident


Unfortunately that's actually the worst part. She shouldn't have even had a car after all the drunk driving she's been doing (and getting caught at).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I would not only get a lawyer but I would sue her directly. Include her insurance company (although I really suspect she doesn't have insurance from a reputable company with her driving record). Ask the judge to auction any and all assets, including her home if she owns it, as needed to replace your car. File a complaint with your state insurance commission and local BBB, not that that will help, but it will get it on record. If that doesn't work contact your local media outlets and ask them why a drunk driver isn't being forced to compensate their victems. The fact that she was driving drunk means that unless you actually hit her almost every state will decare 100% against the drunk driver.

For those of you who can't tell from my other comments in this thread - I consider drunk drivers to be the absolute scum of the earth, even lower than serial killers. They choose to drink and then choose to drive. In my book any damages they cause is premeditated.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

^^^ I totally agree, i have a friend who died because of a drunk driver. (sigh)


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Glad I have USAA insurance. They're excellent.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

i competely agree with you obermd it is just competely ridiclous and of course i did not pull out in front of her on purpose i did not see anything at all. i only felt her hit me and my heart just sank and i got competely pissed off at the fact that she hit me. at first i was in shock and was competely skepectal about it like i didnt even believe that it was real at first. i have always hated drunk drivers like why do you have to go and endanger other people and including yourself? that is just asking for trouble.

but we are doing everything possible at the moment we put in a claim with our state commisoner we did that today, a week and 2 days after the accident because we are just not getting anywhere with this accident. everyone we talk to thinks this is competely ridiclous and should not be happening this way at all. i just really hope that when i get back my car it is back to the way it was before even though i know it wont be.

im stuck in a work truck that i am driving (dad owns his own business and i work for him so he is letting me use it) but i cant even get a rental car until they deciede who is at fault and that right there is competely bogus. 

i know this is a long post but i need to get out my thoughts somewhere haha and what better place to do it then here. the best place ever haha


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

bubby2411 said:


> just thought i would give you all an update on the situation. so as of right now because i did not try to avoid her as in trying to swerve, blow my horn or anything like that they are not going to pay for anything on my car or nothing in that nature. because apparently i am a 1% part of causing the accident even though i did not see her coming or anything like that so it is competely ridiclous that they are trying to say anything like this at all.


Insurance companies are vile, hateful creatures from the deepest pits of Mordor. When I was rear-ended a few years ago in a zero-viz whiteout by a stupid cow in a Sienna doing 65, thereby causing a 21-car pileup, there were so many insurance companies involved and so many conflicting stories that they all just gave up. Those of us who had comp/coll got payouts but lost our deductibles, even those who weren't at fault.

I hate to say this, but if your insco isn't going after hers with a pair of bolt cutters, you need to lawyer up.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Go talk to the DA. If the police cited her for seven violations the DA might be able to shake her insurance company lose on the grounds that their failure to pay puts her in violation of state fudiciary laws.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

we are trying to do everything we can right now. in the process of getting a lawyer and getting her insurance company for everything that we can. this is just absuard that it is going to this extent.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

This is why I can't stand drunk driving defense lawyers! How can there even be an excuse? THEY too are scum of the earth.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Thats the way insurance companys make money, they try their best to NOT to pay. Sue em.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

oh we are going to sue them trust me going through all of this hassle we deffintly are


----------



## cornbreesha (Apr 29, 2012)

Guess I'm late, but I am so sorry to hear what you're going through! Glad you are okay, but that is just terrible  Please keep us updated, I can't believe how they are handling it even though they knew she was drunk...


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

as of now we had to take it to the maryland insurance commisner and they are all on our side and they all agree that this is competely ridiclous that it has gone this far. but now our case is at the head of allstate and this will be worked out hopefully. but on the bright side i hopefully get my car back this week


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't get it... how is it that people who've been caught drinking and driving so many times get back on the road?!? Clearly something's gone wrong somewhere...


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

i know its crazy my car should of been done and fixed by now. its competely ridiclous about this situation....


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

bubby2411 said:


> as of now we had to take it to the maryland insurance commisner and they are all on our side and they all agree that this is competely ridiclous that it has gone this far. but now our case is at the head of allstate and this will be worked out hopefully. but on the bright side i hopefully get my car back this week


If AllState doesn't take care of this I would definitely take this to the DA as an uninsured/underinsured motorist and press criminal charges in addition to the charges filed as a result of the initial accident.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

thanks ober ill keep that in mid if this goes any further what so ever, which i hope that it doesn't.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Also take it to BBB, they will give an extra push. My parents had to do it once when someone slammed the side of my dads car and the insurance didn't want to pay up for some bogus reason, of a wrongful police report, and after getting A LOT of people involved they hated the publicity and it was all resolved.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

i never thought about using the BBB thats a great idea i might have to make a phone call later this week if i dont hear anything!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

bubby2411 said:


> i never thought about using the BBB thats a great idea i might have to make a phone call later this week if i dont hear anything!


Just file a report online. Do everything in your power to make your insurance company look terrible. A BBB report will get you far, because those reports go to a special customer service section of their company that specifically deals with high-profile cases like yours. I say high profile because insurance companies realize that when you have the balls to get law enforcement and a lawyer involved in a case that they are refusing to pay for, you also have the ability to get local media involved, and negative publicity like that will cost them a LOT more than the price of a new car.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

if i dont hear anything from them soon i will deffintly file a claim with the BBB thanks for the advice i never would of thought of it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

bubby2411 said:


> as of now we had to take it to the maryland insurance commisner and they are all on our side and they all agree that this is competely ridiclous that it has gone this far. but now our case is at the head of allstate and this will be worked out hopefully. but on the bright side i hopefully get my car back this week


First - any updates? Second, pick up "From Good hands to Boxing Gloves - The Dark Side of Insurance" by David J. Berardinelli. Mr. Berardinelli is a lawyer who has battled AllState over the years and won. He details AllState's business model and why it's so bloody hard to get them to pay up.


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

That'd be the end of my relationship with Allstate. That's absolutely ridiculous.

Glad you're okay.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

Forgot to update this. It is still under investigation had a court darter the other day for the lady who hit me for her dui charges and we waited around for 2 hours and about 5 min after that they postponed it... Huge waste of time. Allstate and everyone we have talked to said this should be over and done with by now. 

Long story short it will still be a while before anything even happens... But I have my car back and in good shape so I can be patient and wait for all of this to settle and workout in my favor. Everything is out of my hands now so all I have to do is wait.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm glad you weren't hurt and to hear that you have your car back.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

Me too I would rather have it like this rather than her hit a family and kill them or something like that


----------

